# Soldier at 7 months old :)



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Very nice!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice! Do they change look that much from 5-7months? Mine is turning 6 this 28 and still looks like a puppy.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

O yea ive went back an looked at pics from like a month ago an he looks a lot different

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

BluSoldier said:


> O yea ive went back an looked at pics from like a month ago an he looks a lot different
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your boy has a handsome face and nice chest.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

